
Move deliberately, fix things: How Coinbase is building a cryptocurrency empire - uptown
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/move-deliberately-fix-things-how-coinbase-is-building-a-cryptocurrency-empire/2018/05/17/623d950c-587c-11e8-858f-12becb4d6067_story.html
======
0x54MUR41
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17110865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17110865)

